# Dewys Apothecary lol im board



## Dewfus (Feb 17, 2020)

I think I love decorating as much as digging lol






yi


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 18, 2020)

Nice mood lights. Your safe place i assume. Sweet.


----------



## Dewfus (Feb 18, 2020)

Ty 


ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice mood lights. Your safe place i assume. Sweet.


Yes its my he shed lol my home away from home lol


----------

